# Malaysia - Pulau Perhentian



## PsychoBo (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in gut einer Woche geht es erst für 2 Tage nach Kuala Lumpur und danach für 10 Tage auf eine Insel im Nord-Osten von Malaysia. Sie heisst Pulau Perhentian. Auch wenn es kein Angelurlaub ist, wird eine kräftigere Spinnrute, sowie meine 20lbs Bootsrute mit im Koffer sein.  

Mich würde interessieren, ob ich dort mit Sails und mit GTs rechnen kann?

Leider ist die Insel Naturreservat und man darf dort nur außerhalb einer x Meilen Zone angeln. Werde aber versuchen mit einem Fischer raus zu fahren.  

Was mich noch interessieren würde, lohnt es in Kuala Lumpur Tackle zu kaufen? 

Bin für jegliche Hinweise dankbar. 

Cheers,
Boris


----------



## zandermouse (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Malaysia - Pulau Perhentian*

@PsychoBo,

ein Einkauf in Kuala Lumpur lohnt immer.

Falls Du weit genug rausfährst ist sicherlich mit Sails zu rechnen. Deine 20 lbs Ausrüstung ist zwar knapp bemessen, aber sollte gehen. GTs gibt es nur in Riffnähe und wenn Du dort nicht Fischen darfst, lass es sein. Einen malayischen Knast überlebst Du nicht einmal ein Jahr (wenn Du fett bist), egal weswegen die Dich einlochen ! 

Du wirst garantiert Sails und Wahoo fangen. Wahrscheinlich ist auch Yellowfin, aber Stella 10000 oder kräftiger ist Pflicht. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir eine schöne Zeit und gutes Gelingen. Ich freue mich natürlich auf Deinen Bericht. Sehr interessante Gegend, wo Du da hinfährst ! #6

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## PsychoBo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Malaysia - Pulau Perhentian*

Hallo Zandermaus, hallo Wolle,

Ich hoffe, dass das dortige Fischerdorf noch seinem Namen gerecht wird und die Einheimischen dort noch ihrer angestammten Beschäftigung nachgehen und sich nicht vollkommen auf die Touris umgestellt haben. Wenn dort also noch Fisch angelandet werden sollte, werde ich so in Kontakt mit den Fischern treten. Dann werde ich wohl auch schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf das Mögliche bekommen. 
Eigentlich bin ich auf die Sails auf nur wegen deiner Philippinen-Berichte gekommen. Ist zwar noch eine ganze Ecke "woanders", aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zu letzt.  

Weit raus, ist immer dehnbar...
Nach meinem letzten Urlaub im April auf Tobago, bei dem wir mit einer einmotorigen Nusschale zum Mahi-Mahi-Angeln knapp 25 Meilen (ohne livewests etc) zu den FADs rausgefahren sind, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich mir das noch mal geben muss.
Ich hänge dann doch etwas an meinem Leben. ...wobei wenn man dann mal vor Ort ist, siegt die Gier. 

Was heisst denn "weit"? 
Sind das eher 10, 20 Meilen oder doch weiter? 

@Wolle
Wollte mich eben im Gamefish Forum anmelden. Die wollen aber ungewöhnliche Dinge (Anschrift) bei meiner Anmeldung wissen... Die Nutzung ist doch kostenlos, oder habe ich das eben falsch überflogen? Werde das mir heute Abend von zu Hause und nicht auf Firmenkosten noch mal anschauen.


Ein Bericht, wird auf alle Fälle folgen! 

Cheers,
Boris


----------



## PsychoBo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Malaysia - Pulau Perhentian*

So, bin wieder zurück.

Die 11 Tage Mallaysia gingen wie immer viel zu schnell vorüber.
In Kuala Lumpur war keine Zeit das ausgesuchte Angelgeschäft zu besuchen. Ich war eigentlich auch gar nicht so scharf darauf das ohnehin bereits sehr ausgereizte Gepäckgewichtslimit noch weiter zu strapazieren.

Ein paar anglerische Erfahrungen von der Insel

Auf der Insel angekommen habe ich recht schnell Schilder gesehen auf denen zu erkennen war, dass selbst der Besitz von Angelgeräten verboten sei. 
Allerdings war es komisch, dass es in einem Miniladen auf der Miniinsel Angeln zu kaufen gab. Neben Schnorchel- und Tauchtouren wurden in den kleinen Shops ebenfalls Angeltouren angeboten. Auf Nachfrage stellten sich alle Ausfahrten als Bottomfishingtrips auf Snapper und co heraus. Ich habe es gelassen eine solche Tour zu machen... 

Nachdem ich fast 3 Tage ohne Angeln und "nur" mit Schnorcheln überdauert habe, habe ich mich dann durchgerungen und den "Manager" unserer Unterkunft gefragt, wie es mit dem Angeln vom Ufer aussehen würde. Er versicherte mir, dass es aus Freizeitgründen okay wäre zu angeln und es ständig gemacht werden würde. Unsicher, aber durch die Aussage des Managers etwas ermutigt, habe ich dann am nächsten Morgen den Sonnenaufgang genutzt und ein paar Würfe mit Wobbler, Popper und co auf dem dortigen Jetty gemacht. Geangelt habe ich nicht sehr lange und habe nur einen größeren Longtom auf einen X-Rap gefangen. Bereits eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang sind die ersten Boote gekommen, so dass ich dann schon wieder eingepackt habe. ...ich hasse es, wenn man weiß, dass man eigentlich etwas Verbotenes tut...es aber vielleicht durch 99% der Personen geduldet wird. Was aber, wenn das eine Prozent im nächsten Boot sitzt und einem beim Angeln inflagranti erwischt?!...das MarinePark Boot hatte ich bereits tagsüber mal am Jetty patrollieren sehen. 

Ich habe es dann vorgezogen abends auf den Felsen, etwas Abseits unseres Strandes die Rute zu schwingen.






 Trotz ständiger Unterbrechung aufgrund von vorbeifahrenden Booten (...habe meine Rute quasi bei jeder Unterbrechung  bei Seite gelegt), hat mein erster Versuch gleich eine kleine Travally gebracht. Da ich die Widerhaken der Drillinge alle  angedrückt hatte, ist mir eine größere Travally während dieser kurzen Abendsession noch verloren gegangen. 
Auch wenn der gefangene Fisch kein Riese war, war die Travally eine gute Einstimmung auf die folgenden Tage. 






Der nächste Morgen wurde genutzt und ich habe eine gute Stunde (bis die Boote wieder zu häufig gefahren sind) "probiert" wieder zu angeln... Gefangen habe ich an diesem Morgen nur ein paar kleine Zackenbarsche auf Angel Kiss und X-Rap. 





Die folgenden Morgen- und Abend-Sessions brachten keine Fische. Ich hatte aber teilweise heftige Attacken und Verfolger auf schnell geführte Tobis und Popper. 
Atemberaubend waren die Verfolgungen meines 25 gr Tobis durch einen gut 1m großen Schwarzspitzenriffhais.
Auch wenn es schon dämmrig war, konnte ich erkennen, wie der kleine Hai bei 3 aufeinander folgenden Würfen hinter dem Blech hinter her ist. Ich war nicht sonderlich scharf darauf den Hai an die Angel zu bekommen. Ich hätte befürchtet, ihn an die Korallen zu verlieren.  

Die folgenden Tage habe ich immer mal die Gelegenheit genutzt und verschiedene "Einheimische" zum Angeln befragt. Stets war ein "Okay" zu hören. Entnervt durch das ständige Versteckspiel und zusätzlich bestärkt durch die Sichtung einiger einheimischer Touristen mit "Angeln", habe ich mich entschlossen das Versteckspiel 2 Tage vor Abreise zu beenden. Ich bin 2 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang auf meine Steine losgezogen und habe völlig unversteckt mit Angeln begonnen. Die Boote, welche meinen Weg gekreuzt haben, haben nicht mal zu mir rüber geschaut, als ob es dort das normalste der Welt wäre zu angeln. Super... Hätte wohl doch früher meine Eier einpacken sollen, dachte ich in diesem Moment. ...So hätte ich mir einen heiden Stress erspart und viiiiel mehr Zeit zum Angeln gehabt. 

An diesem Abend sind mir dann auch zum ersten Mal 2 Angler begegnet, bei denen ich erst mal Entwicklungshilfe zum Thema Werfen leisten durfte.  Die beiden hatten zum "Glück" nur 2 Bleie dabei, welche sie sich dann auch nach 2 Würfen im Riff abgerissen haben. Ich bin kein Fan vom Grundangeln in Korallenbereichen. Weiß zu gut, wie ein Riff aussehen kann, wenn viel abgerissen wird.
Die beiden sind dann nach einem netten Schwätzchen abgezogen und ich habe weiter geangelt. Irgendwie war die Zeit, als noch die Sonne recht hoch stand nicht sehr erfolgreich. Es sind auch immer mal Schnorchler vorbei geschwommen, die auch garantiert nicht so Fisch-anlock-förderlich waren. Irgendwann hatte ich wieder einen Popper montiert. Während ich den Popper schnell über die Oberfläche gezogen habe, hatte ich wieder eine schöne Attacke. Das war nun schon die x-te Attacke, ohne Kontakt. Ich habe dann mal die Führungsweise des Poppers etwas geändert. Statt schnell über die Oberfläche, habe ich dann mal mit mehr und längeren Zwischenstops eingeholt. So habe ich es dann auch geschafft noch 2 Fische zu fangen. 











Der nächste und auch letzte Abend war erst von einer Beißflaute geprägt. Erst eine halbe Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang hatte ich den ersten Biss. Der Fisch hat meinen Popper leider ordentlich verfehlt. Der Folgewurf brachte dann aber den Kontakt. Keine 5 m vom Ufer entfernt hat ein schöner Barrakuda den Popper genommen. 
Nach ein paar schönen Sprüngen, konnte ich den gut 1 m langen Barrakuda kurz an Land begrüßen. 











Ich bin sicher, dass man mit mehr "Gelassenheit" den einen oder anderen guten Fisch hätte fangen können. Mir hat zu mindest anfangs die Ruhe gefehlt. 

Von meinen Aufenthalten in der Karibik war ich andere Führunsweisen der Kunstköder gewohnt. Im Gegensatz zu dort, wo man nicht schnell genug den Köder führen kann, um an Jack und co zu kommen, war hier im südchinesisches Meer doch etwas mehr Ruhe angesagt. Ein zu schnell geführter Popper/Tobi brachte hier zwar Bisse, aber keinen Fisch. 

Cheers, 
Bo


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Malaysia - Pulau Perhentian*

Hallo Boris!

Da bist du ja noch ganz schön fleissig gestern Abend gewesen. Ein Urlaub im Angelparadies wo angeln eigentlich verboten ist, da muss man ja innerlich total rastlos ein! Ich denke jeder der mal "schwarz" im fischreichen Gewässer geangelt hat, kann das nachvollziehen. Und trotzdem hast du tolle Fische gefangen, von denen viele Angler träumen. 
Schöner Bericht mit tollen Eindrücken dieser Insel.
Weiterso Boris und Glückwunsch zum Cuda!

"Couvalli? gives you a strong pull ma friend!" ( Eldon from Castara )

tight lines Gunnar


----------



## guifri (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Malaysia - Pulau Perhentian*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> So, bin wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> Trotz ständiger Unterbrechung aufgrund von vorbeifahrenden Booten (...habe meine Rute quasi bei jeder Unterbrechung  bei Seite gelegt), hat mein erster Versuch gleich eine kleine Travally gebracht.
> ...



Du bist der Beweis dafür, dass Angeln süchtig macht...


----------



## PsychoBo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Malaysia - Pulau Perhentian*



guifri schrieb:


> Du bist der Beweis dafür, dass Angeln süchtig macht...



Ich bekenne mich _schuldig_ in allen Anklagepunkten.


----------

